# Brown spots on old leaves



## papheteer (Mar 30, 2014)

Brown spots develop on yellowing bottom leaves before they turn brown. It only happens on a few plants. And they all came from the same grower in Taiwan. Upper leaves don't seem affected. Do they look suspicious? Thanks!


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2014)

looks fine to me. but the only way to tell virus if that is what you are concerned about is by testing.


----------



## papheteer (Mar 30, 2014)

I tested an Armeni-white that had the same spots (same source) and it came out negative for cymbidium mosaic and odontoglossum ring spot virus. I will test this particular plant too. Should I be concerned of other viruses??


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't think you should worry about viruses (although I am pretty sure I could have tested them because I alway have Immunotrips in the fridge). I think the plants are only trying to adapt to your conditions. I had the same problems with Paphs from In-Charm. They took a while before getting their new citizenship! Some died too. They were bare rooted and in boxes for so many weeks!


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2014)

it looks like simple fungal infection of compromised (dying) tissue on the older leaf. new leaf looks healthy. nothing to worry about.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just a natural process of aging leaves! Even us old folks develop spots our our faces!


----------



## Stone (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes no problemo there


----------



## papheteer (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. I see a lot
Of yellowing leaves on plants that are in my parents basement. The temperature there hasn't gone up 17C since October last year. Is this bad for plants? Root growth is good though but not much top growth and as i have said lot of yellowing old leaves. Should I keep them a bit drier at this temperature? Thanks!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2014)

papheteer: Maybe you could grow on an heating mat?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have those same thing on parvis like yours, and brachys, maudiae types, complex and basically all groups, but not all the plants.

I believe it is a way for a leaf to die. 
I only see them on yellowing bottom leaf.

Most of my paphs loose old leaves by leaves turning yellow or brown clean.
Sometimes I see those tiny black spots.

My opinion, just a thought, is that they are fungal spots.
As the leaf is dying of natural cause, plants do not invest as much in protecting that part which is already going anyways. 
Or because it is dying anyways, it is just easier for opportunistic fungal organisms to attack and get the most out of it. 
Or maybe just some random cell death on a leaf that's declining anyways.

Whatever it is, I do not see this stuff jumping on other healthy leaves.

So as long as it is confined to the yellowing leaves, I say it is just a way to die. lol


----------

